# Where to find Tournament dates???



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Now that I have a lil' time I want to start planning the Pediatric Cancer Research Walleye Tournament. I need to find out dates of other 2012 tournaments so I don't clash with them. I've looked online but can't find em. I also would like to know about when in the year I should have it, in your opinion. I guess I need a date so I can start getting permits and such. I'll be asking more questions as time goes by, so any help I could get will definitely be appreciated.

Joe


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

http://ohiobassblog.com/2012-circuits/

I will continue to update as more schedules are released by their respective circuits.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

http://www.fishowf.com/Home_Page.php They already have a schedule out for the Erie Circuit and the Inland Lake Circuit

Also- http://www.wbsa.us/tournaments_lewt.html No 2012 info available yet.

Do you want to have it on Erie or an Inland lake? 

Where you ask, depends on where on the lake you want to hold it would depend on when to time it for good fishing.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Planning on Lake Erie, dunno about the location. Was thinking around the Cleve. area or around East Harbor.


----------



## PIlgrim (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking to find or post a fishing tournament, contest, derby, etc? Check out AmericanFishingContests.com. Over 500 events in OH in 2011. Update or add yours for 2012.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html


----------

